# porta mag units and magnotherapy



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking for one of these second hand usually used by greyhound trainers or other sports dog owners, Now i was also wondering as they are exspensive brand new, if i just bought magnetic pads and placed them in a soft crate (for sake of easy storage) and make my own little magnotherapy box.

Would it do the same job?

I know the porta mags use electricirty to supply the pulse effect but do i need that??

anybody out there know about and have used magnotherapy and can advise me?

thanks in advance as I'm googled out


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

thought it was a long shot


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Perhaps pm LisaQ I think she had a lot to do with greyhounds and lurchers so she may be able to help you


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you, : victory:


----------

